# T-Rex Chases the Bridal Party at this Wedding - I want to try this if I can....



## bradfox (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi I take wedding photos for friends, 

A friend is getting married soon and sent me this - said could I do something similar !

I said I didn't think so - a bit difficult and needs the guests to act !

This is the post and the photo

T-Rex Chases the Bridal Party at this Wedding | News Twitter

A good picture though - clever


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 21, 2014)

That was very interesting shots -- and fun too.......


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 21, 2014)

Not the best photoshop composite work I've ever seen, but still, pretty funny.


----------



## pjaye (Jun 21, 2014)

I just don't get this trend. Not something I would ever want for wedding pictures.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 21, 2014)

It's more for outright goofy people. The photographer who did my wedding has a few billboards around town that use a velociraptor instead of a T-Rex. I would do it, but I'd rather have Godzilla or the Stay-Puft Marshmallow Man, personally.


----------

